
Mint UI – Mobile UI Elements for Vue.js - leopoldthecuber
http://mint-ui.github.io/#!/en
======
elliotec
This is wonderful.

I recently spun up a horizon([http://horizon.io](http://horizon.io)) project
on Digital Ocean with a Vue.js front end, and it has been by far the best
experience I've had with full stack javascript, ever.

I really hope things like this start getting Vue the hype it deserves, because
even though I'm a JS churn hater, this is one of the good ones. Much much
nicer and simpler to work with than React or Angular, but using the ideas that
have made them both of them great and popular.

~~~
fermigier
Same experience here. We've done a couple of projects with Angular and React
in the past, then tried Vue one year ago and the learning curve was so much
smoother !

Evan's focus seem to be on developer experience, and the result is really
convincing, at least for me and my team.

------
jmknoll
This is interesting for a couple of reasons.

It appears to have been built by ElemeFE, which I'm assuming is the Frontend
dev team of 饿了么 (eleme), a food-delivery company based in Shanghai. I'm happy
to see Chinese startups embracing open-source contributions a bit more - feels
like a very positive development, especially given the scope of the tech
ecosystem there.

On the UI side, this feels very un-opinionated. This could be a good thing or
a bad thing. Personally, I'm more drawn to something like Bootstrap or
Material UI, where the design choices have already been made, and I can throw
together a prototype that looks good enough without actually writing much CSS
at all. With this, I feel like I'm going to need to write a lot more CSS to
get some kind of reasonably cohesive UI in my application.

~~~
hacksonx
Plus one on material design and bootstrap. I've found that I'm able to churn
out releases quicker since there isn't much learning. I just include two/three
lines at the top & I'm good to go.

------
hayksaakian
this got me looking into vue.js where I found this

demo of hacker news built with vue.js using real up to date data from the api

[http://vuejs.github.io/vue-hackernews/#!/news/1](http://vuejs.github.io/vue-
hackernews/#!/news/1)

~~~
RussianCow
I know everyone else is saying that this is really fast, but on my desktop
machine it's actually slower than regular HN. That said, HN is _really_ fast
for me, so there isn't much room for improvement to begin with.

~~~
tmalsburg2
On my iPhone, the vue version is much slower than the standard page. But I
love the ability to fold threads and may use it for that reason alone.

------
JasonSage
> To avoid unnecessary repaint and reflows, Mint UI handles animations using
> CSS3

Well, depending on what CSS property you're animating, it totally does do a
repaint and reflow, the same as it would if it was handled via JavaScript.

~~~
DiabloD3
I don't know why this dude is getting downvoted. He's actually right, some
mobile browsers do really really really inane shit when you're doing CSS3
animations.

Example: Safari. I don't know if it affects today's Safari, but semi-recently
(in the past 2 years) it hasn't been too performant there.

------
DiabloD3
I would like to bitch about the name: are there already not enough projects
named Mint, including at least one that is quasi-related to UI, such as Mint,
the Debian fork, that features the Cinnamon DE?

~~~
elliotec
I think we've run out of words or something. Look at Canvas too

------
idid
Also love vue - pretty much gets stuff done without any extra hassle, and yes
- dev experience is a blast.

There's keen-ui ([https://josephuspaye.github.io/Keen-
UI/](https://josephuspaye.github.io/Keen-UI/)) for a materialize look, looks
quite solid. Used it and found it quite straightforward.

------
dimgl
Are there any desktop UI elements libraries for Vue.js?

~~~
rmason
Looks like the same guys have a set of desktop components

[https://github.com/ElemeFE/vue-desktop](https://github.com/ElemeFE/vue-
desktop)

But this one looks more polished:

[http://www.vuedaily.com/2015/11/vui-resuable-ui-
components-b...](http://www.vuedaily.com/2015/11/vui-resuable-ui-components-
built-with.html)

------
overcast
I'm glad Vue.js is starting to get the exposure it deserves. I've been using
it on all my projects since its very early stages, and it's by far the
easiest, and most enjoyable reactive front end library that I've found.
Minimal, simple syntax, that focuses only on the view/model portion is exactly
what I wanted.

------
diminish
For Angular we had Ionic framework and components
[http://ionicframework.com/docs/v2/components/](http://ionicframework.com/docs/v2/components/),
For jquery, we have Bootstrap.

For Vue.js now we have mint ui.

For riot.js and react, what are the alternatives? Any experience?

~~~
FlyingAvatar
Riot: [http://riotgear.js.org/](http://riotgear.js.org/)

React: There are tons of repositories for React components. [http://react-
toolbox.com/](http://react-toolbox.com/) might be the closest to what you are
thinking. I am not familiar enough with React to make a confident
recommendation.

------
airyland
I'm developing a similar UI project based on Vue which costs me more than
three months:
[https://github.com/airyland/vux](https://github.com/airyland/vux)

You may like it too :)

~~~
graysheep
brilliant!It's the coolest UI library I've ever seen

------
quaffapint
Regarding vue - Here's a nice compiled list of awesome vue things...
[https://github.com/vuejs/awesome-vue](https://github.com/vuejs/awesome-vue)

I keep going back and forth what to focus on more learning wise - vue or
angular2. I'm using vue1 currently and enjoy it, but job prospect wise angular
is much more known. Then there's vue2 on the horizon - so do I just wait for
that. I also so far like typescript, which angular2 focuses on. Sometimes the
speed at which this stuff moves can be too fast to make proper decisions.

------
BafS
Nice UI. Phonon framework also have a mobile UI and officially support Vue.js
[http://phonon.quarkdev.com/](http://phonon.quarkdev.com/)

------
waiseristy
[https://www.mint.com/](https://www.mint.com/)

[https://www.linuxmint.com/](https://www.linuxmint.com/)

and now, Mint UI. Can we choose a new plant now?

